# euathlus sp flame



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

I cannot seem to locate a half decent care sheet for a euathlus sp flame ?

Bits & pieces are available, to I like to print off & file my care sheets 

complete for future reference. Any one know of one please?

TYIA

Graham


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just keep them the same as a _B.smithi_ just a tad cooler (22-26°C) It'll be fine


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for that


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

No worries, _Euathlus_ rock!!! : victory:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> No worries, _Euathlus_ rock!!! : victory:



Nah , they move a bit more often than G.rosea . :lol2:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

The usual coir/vermi sub, mid humidty , temps as suggested it is then : victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I keep mine fairly dry over spilling the water bowl, temps around 22-24 c on coir type substrate, VERY docile from all sources I have found... mine included...

Cant tell you the growth rate because I bought mine as an adult...

adult size around 2.5 inch from leg to leg. 

the pics of her are on my pets page


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> I keep mine fairly dry over spilling the water bowl, temps around 22-24 c on coir type substrate, VERY docile from all sources I have found... mine included...
> 
> Cant tell you the growth rate because I bought mine as an adult...
> 
> ...



From what I've heard: _Euathlus spp._ grow slooooooooowly.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> From what I've heard: _Euathlus spp._ grow slooooooooowly.


Certain ones are very slow (Red) and others not so slow (Montane) bit like _Brachypelma_


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know my sp. blue's slow growing . After over 18 months , it's only 2" .


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

they are a dwarf species  kinda simular to the other thread I put up today trying to identify that one, which I am certain is Vulpinus after gooling it further


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> they are a dwarf species  kinda simular to the other thread I put up today trying to identify that one, which I am certain is Vulpinus after gooling it further


Yours isn't a _E.vulpinus_


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yours isn't a _E.vulpinus_


hahaha  and I dont recon its _Paraphysa scrofa_ (Chilean Copper) LoLoL and no one on these forums other than us seems to have a clue so im Screwed hehehe I still hold her tho and she is as docile as the E. sp Flame


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> hahaha  and I dont recon its _Paraphysa scrofa_ (Chilean Copper) LoLoL and no one on these forums other than us seems to have a clue so im Screwed hehehe


True!!! :no1:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the wee dwarf species.. must add some more to the collection lol

The day I specialise in one species of spider is the day I sell up and leave the hobby


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> they are a dwarf species  kinda simular to the other thread I put up today trying to identify that one, which I am certain is Vulpinus after gooling it further


definitely not a vulpinus, they are very distinctive looking.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> definitely not a vulpinus, they are very distinctive looking.


 
hehehehe its a very distinctive spider :lol2: it has a perm on it's bum


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> hehehehe its a very distinctive spider :lol2: it has a perm on it's bum


So do _Paraphysa_.....

:whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> So do _Paraphysa_.....
> 
> :whistling2:


 
did you see all the images of her on page 1 lol I added a few more while posting them vulpinus for the win haha


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

vulpinus also has a perm on its bum, but it has a dull black carapace that appears to be bald, and skinny black legs :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> did you see all the images of her on page 1 lol I added a few more while posting them vulpinus for the win haha


Thing is right, those pictures of _vulpinus_ on google images your looking at are probably labeled wrong like the one of the _Euathlus sp Montane_ they have on the same page labeled as a _vulpinus......_

: victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Thing is right, those pictures of _vulpinus_ on google images your looking at are probably labeled wrong like the one of the _Euathlus sp Montane_ they have on the same page labeled as a _vulpinus......_
> 
> : victory:


lol yeah point taken there is an sp flame on same page aswell lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Euathlus vulpinus


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

it's all so confusing see that looks like E. sp "flame"


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Our juvie Euathlus sp. "chile flame" runs away from all food, no matter how small it is (micro crickets no bigger in body than the spider's abdomen at MOST.)

They're getting eaten when the spider is not being observed (either that or they're just evaporating,) but when in the same room s/he just runs away from the little buggers!

Has anyone else noticed similar behaviour?

Thanks!

Phil.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

guruphil said:


> Our juvie Euathlus sp. "chile flame" runs away from all food, no matter how small it is (micro crickets no bigger in body than the spider's abdomen at MOST.)
> 
> They're getting eaten when the spider is not being observed (either that or they're just evaporating,) but when in the same room s/he just runs away from the little buggers!
> 
> ...


Very much so, mine wont ever eat infront of me, but then she is sooo chilled all she wants is on your warm hand and sits there still have to almost push her off she just curls up into a ball...:flrt:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Very much so, mine wont ever eat infront of me, but then she is sooo chilled all she wants is on your warm hand and sits there still have to almost push her off she just curls up into a ball...:flrt:


Awesome, thank you 

I've not handled any of our spiders, I'm a wuss when it comes to pain, but perhaps when the Euathlus is a bit bigger she'll be a good place to start.. 

The Thrixo and Avic we have are still unknown behaviourally whereas the chile flame spends all her time running around the little cricket tub we keep her in, total explorer!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

guruphil said:


> Awesome, thank you
> 
> I've not handled any of our spiders, I'm a wuss when it comes to pain, but perhaps when the Euathlus is a bit bigger she'll be a good place to start..
> 
> The Thrixo and Avic we have are still unknown behaviourally whereas the chile flame spends all her time running around the little cricket tub we keep her in, total explorer!


lol careful you dont get bitten


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> lol careful you dont get bitten


Knowing my luck.... Mind you at the moment s/he's so small you could dwarf them with a 5p piece!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

guruphil said:


> Our juvie Euathlus sp. "chile flame" runs away


MY Chile flame doesn't run anywhere.

She escaped last year and after a week had only managed to get about 4 feet from her tank!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

hoold on has mcluskyisms bin banned again:whistling2: what for this time lol
(sorry to threadjack)


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> MY Chile flame doesn't run anywhere.
> 
> She escaped last year and after a week had only managed to get about 4 feet from her tank!


To scale, surely that's about 52 Euathlus miles? :whistling2: (They're just so tiiiiiny.)


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> From what I've heard: _Euathlus spp._ grow slooooooooowly.


Yes,they grow VEEERY slow.I have a 1/2 inch spiderling for 4 months and it never molted in my care.:whip:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

Love Pets said:


> Yes,they grow VEEERY slow.I have a 1/2 inch spiderling for 4 months and it never molted in my care.:whip:


There was an exuvia in the container when we got ours 1.5 months ago, next molt in 14 years or so.. :whistling2:


----------

